# Beard Oil



## Theogenes (Jan 26, 2015)

Anybody on the PB use beard oil on their beards??


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 26, 2015)

No, I don't. But "Aaron's" would be a good brand name if it hasn't been taken yet.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a beard. But my skin is so oily as it is, I don't think I'd want to add to the mix! ;-)


----------



## BGF (Jan 26, 2015)

Nope, but I'm considering it.

DIY Beard Oil | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 26, 2015)

I use jojoba oil. No odor and works well. 

Sent from my XT557 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll occasionally use coconut oil in the dryer months.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2015)

Whenever I've grown a beard it is terribly annoying. I sort of want a beard again but it comes in really rough and itchy and my wife doesn't like it. I've even tried beard softener, which helps for a short time but I just find the hairs to be really itchy.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 27, 2015)

Theogenes said:


> Anybody on the PB use beard oil on their beards??



It's something I've wanted to try but haven't yet. Perhaps you can tell me how it goes for you.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 27, 2015)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody on the PB use beard oil on their beards??
> ...



I'll do that! I have some coming from Amazon soon.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jan 27, 2015)

no... but if there was a product it could refer to the how pleasant when brothers get along psalm where the oild comes down Aarons beard...


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> I use jojoba oil. No odor and works well.



Ditto. Personally, I think companies that sell specialized beard oils are a rip-off. Jojoba is completely sufficient. I buy a bottle at the local health food store for $11 and the last one lasted me around 6 months. I do have a grapeseed oil that I use at nights also but this is primarily in the winter months so it doesn't dry out. The grapeseed oil is even cheaper at around $4 a bottle.

And just anyone doubts my qualifications...


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Whenever I've grown a beard it is terribly annoying. I sort of want a beard again but it comes in really rough and itchy and my wife doesn't like it. I've even tried beard softener, which helps for a short time but I just find the hairs to be really itchy.



I guess when any beard is first coming in, it's itchy. Honestly, it's been years since I first grew mine out so I personally can't recall. I do know, however that a well-taken care of beard can actually be extremely soft. I've had numerous barbers remark on how soft mine is. They ask me what I do because they can't believe that it isn't course and wiry like so many others.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 27, 2015)

Beard oil? Is it to keep them from squeaking or for high performance operation?


----------



## mhseal (Jan 28, 2015)

I use a pure argan oil. It's quite good. I'm interested in making some beard balm to work on shape.


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 29, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I sort of want a beard again but it comes in really rough and itchy and my wife doesn't like it. I've even tried beard softener, which helps for a short time but I just find the hairs to be really itchy.


Buy a fake one.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a mustache in my 20's and early 30's, then went cleanshaven until about a year ago, when I grew a goatee. Shaved it off last summer and my kids went nuts, saying I didn't look right, so I let the whole thing grow. Turned out to be a good idea since I had a squamous cell cancer blow up on my lower lip, and it provided good cover. Had that removed Monday, and though they had to shave a little, the beard still covers it pretty well. The itching goes away after awhile.

Best price I found for jojoba oil was at Trader Joe's, $8 for a 4 ounce bottle.

Besides, Andrew said awhile back that every man should grow his beard out long enough to have blow in the breeze at least once in his life, and I never had, so...


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my beard oil in the mail yesterday! It has a "wood" smell, like pine. I think I will get some of the Jojoba oil to try as well.
I'm motivated to grow my beard as long as I can this year (don't ask me why). I don't know if I'll make it to "Gandalf" length. We'll see.
Beard on!


----------



## Andres (Jan 29, 2015)

Mushroom said:


> Besides, Andrew said awhile back that every man should grow his beard out long enough to have blow in the breeze at least once in his life, and I never had, so...



Most certainly! It's an amazing feeling for sure! 



Theogenes said:


> I'm motivated to grow my beard as long as I can this year (don't ask me why).



This is my beard goal! It's one of many reasons I look forward to retirement! My employer is fairly lenient with my beard now - it's several inches - but I do keep it trimmed so as not to get too out of control. The above pic was at my absolute longest. I can't wait to see what I could grow without holding back! Beard on brothers!


----------



## JoannaV (Jan 30, 2015)

So, should I buy my husband some jojoba oil? He has used coconut oil but does not feel that is sufficient, he wants to try a beard oil. Would jojoba oil be noticeably better?


----------



## Andres (Jan 30, 2015)

JoannaV said:


> So, should I buy my husband some jojoba oil? He has used coconut oil but does not feel that is sufficient, he wants to try a beard oil. Would jojoba oil be noticeably better?



Yes, jojoba is the best oil for beards. Grapeseed and hemp oil are also options, but again jojoba is the best all around. It doesn't have a scent either and it just moisturizes the best. If you buy one of the marketed bear oils, its just a combination of the oils I mentioned with maybe a little scent thrown in.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Andrew, you look like you could begin your own Caribbean Revolution with that beard!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2015)

When I worked at FedEx my beard was much longer (not quite as long as Andrew's) than it is now (probably 1" in length at present) and one of my favorite things about it was having the condensation freeze on it while flying around on my forklift in the winter. There is nothing quite as cool as having a literal icicle grow on your face.


----------

